# Gracie Items: Hot or Not?



## lovelikeacomicbook (Aug 20, 2013)

It's funny. She claims she's some sort of "fashion guru" but her items are just...way below par. I find more cute clothes in the Able Sister's store than her's. There has been the occasional item I find in her shop that's really cute like the dollhouse dress or pink tank or lacey skirt but it's pretty rare. Plus, everything is WAY over priced! Her actual items are just blech. Does anyone else feel this way? What's the cutest item you've bought from Gracie?


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't buy items from Gracie..... She was a total d-bag to me in WW.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the furniture...


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 20, 2013)

The gorgeous set is really nice. Gracie set is eh. The other two are poop. Can't say anything about the card set though, since I haven't seen it all in one room yet.
As for the clothing I'm better off going naked.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lookyhooky said:


> I don't buy items from Gracie..... She was a total d-bag to me in WW.



At least she didn't make you wax her car.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 20, 2013)

There is some stuff I really like from her. ^^

Right now my character is wearing a pink tank, a white silk skirt (it's called something like that...), white-leather shoes, and a flashy  hair pin and she looks cute ^^.

Some of her stuff is just too extravagant for my taste... Like the Hotdog and Cake hats. But I usually buy a lot from her when I go to stores with Emporeum.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 20, 2013)

I really like most of her clothes. In GC, she had a lot more clothes, but they were moved to Ables Shop in later versions.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 20, 2013)

I like her furniture!
I also did find a few good clothing items in the shop since she opened up in my town. Like the lace skirt, pink tank (I forgot the exact  name), aviator shades, and the other ones that are nice are those she sells in the spring


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmm. I like a few of her outfits, but her furniture sets are all pretty tacky, imo. And I can't forget stuff like the hotdog hat, which is truly hideous.


----------



## lovelikeacomicbook (Aug 20, 2013)

Hirisa said:


> Hmm. I like a few of her outfits, but her furniture sets are all pretty tacky, imo. And I can't forget stuff like the hotdog hat, which is truly hideous.



Hahahahahaha! A hot dog hat? That's hilarious! XD I never played Animal Crossing on the GameCube and I never got far with my shops in WW so I never saw her.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 20, 2013)

Sweets set is my favorite series oh my gosh.
There's the Flashy Hairpin that I really like... And the sweaters are just gfhdjsh. SO FRIKKIN CUTE GOSH.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 20, 2013)

lovelikeacomicbook said:


> Hahahahahaha! A hot dog hat? That's hilarious! XD I never played Animal Crossing on the GameCube and I never got far with my shops in WW so I never saw her.





Here you go.  You can almost smell the class, right?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 20, 2013)

I like all the furniture except the Gracie set. 

As for clothes, I find that unless the clothes are on sale, I don't like very much of them. I did buy rainbow plaid shorts, though. 

'cuz well rainbows rock.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 21, 2013)

I like all her furniture except for the Gracie set, which is the only reason I can't wait to pass my last fashion check.


----------



## mooferz (Aug 21, 2013)

Personally, I think the Gracie series is horrendous. I think that bullseye pattern looks tacky and the colors are really saturated and clash together. She'd probably chop my head off if she heard me, lol. Her other stuff though isn't bad.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Aug 21, 2013)

I love Gracies shop and most of her clothes. ;D I don't mind paying more for her clothes, though I do think her furniture is way too expensive :\


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 21, 2013)

I only go to get a few shirts (hot dog, flan, pulse, pink top, maybe a few more) and the sweets series. Everything else sucks. Also the flashy hairpin's adorable~


----------



## Moon (Aug 21, 2013)

I like her clothes/accessories. They're very gaudy and hard to pull off. So it makes it fun to combine them with more subtle pieces, toning the whole outfit down and making it interesting. I like the look of her stuff, even the furniture. Yeah, it's expensive, but for me that makes it more exciting so when I actually make enough bells to purchase a piece for my collection, I can keep adding to it.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 25, 2013)

I actually don't like most of her clothing. (Formal stuff, Flan Shirt, and the accessories are an exception)


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 25, 2013)

I have to agree that Gracie is full of herself. Trying to get her to appear is a pain, and I had to do it in order to get the Persimmons from the Nooklings! Why would anyone go through that torture? All she seems to have is very clashing colours, and stuff that's pretentious.

Plus her furniture is all overpriced and is really just the same as other stuff.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Aug 25, 2013)

In the spring time she sells really cute shoes, i TT just for them lol


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 25, 2013)

I find Gracie's products a good parallel to designer items in real life: stupid, over priced, ugly, and nothing I would wear/use unless I was making a joke.


----------



## Xanarcah (Aug 27, 2013)

I really like some of her furniture~ Specifically the Gorgeous and Princess sets. 

She has a couple of good clothing pieces, but I'll pass on the majority of what she sells in her store.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

I feel like some of the clothing is supposed to be avant-garde. It looks good, but it's not practical to wear or use.

Like the hot dog hat or Card series.


----------



## Neu (Aug 27, 2013)

Somehow, Gracie reminds me of Lady Gaga. Anyone else feels that way too?
I dunno, i like the design but it's kinda weird after a few glances.
Well, mostly i put them on my mannequin and turns out that it fits the room perfectly!


----------



## Riesz (Aug 30, 2013)

I love the princess set and sweets set, hairbow wig, cloche hat, flashy hairpin, green and black spotted pumps, leopard print pumps, tortoise shell glasses, shearling boots, dollhouse dress, pink lace dress, tuxedos, lace skirt, and a few other misc items I can't remember at the moment.  I like maybe half of her stuff but some of it is just plain weird.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 30, 2013)

Riesz said:


> I love the princess set and sweets set, hairbow wig, cloche hat, flashy hairpin, green and black spotted pumps, leopard print pumps, tortoise shell glasses, shearling boots, dollhouse dress, pink lace dress, tuxedos, lace skirt, and a few other misc items I can't remember at the moment.  I like maybe half of her stuff but some of it is just plain weird.



Yeah, I do love the wigs! Cute, and useful if you had a bad haircut at Shampoodles. I didn't follow the jvgs guide once and ended up with a super bad one...bow-wig to the rescue!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 30, 2013)

Neu said:


> Somehow, Gracie reminds me of Lady Gaga. Anyone else feels that way too?
> I dunno, i like the design but it's kinda weird after a few glances.
> Well, mostly i put them on my mannequin and turns out that it fits the room perfectly!



YES. This is exactly it.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I was never really into the Gracie furniture sets.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

Gracie designs are terrible, she only gets revenue on poor villagers who want to fill up their catalogue, what a scam.


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 20, 2018)

I like them all, except the card series. The only piece I like from that series is the card tower.


----------



## Stackhouse (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't really like any of her clothing.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 22, 2018)

I've found that I only like the princess and gorgeous furniture set. As for clothes I like the red argyle shirt and it seems to be one of the few that I actually wear xD I actually like the hotdog and ice-cream hats. I think they're goofy and fun :3


----------



## Valzed (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't like most of Gracie's items. The only furniture set I really enjoy is the Gorgeous Set. I do like a few pieces of clothing but most of it just isn't my style. I do keep a few things of hers in storage in case I need them for the Lucky Item. 

(@Loubelle - I do have the hot dog hat & shirt as I think they're hilarious! I wear them on days my family is having a barbecue. )


----------



## deuces (Jun 22, 2018)

her character is so funny and lovable to me!! shes really well designed
i love the gracie series a lot actually it just looks like a basic room 0: besides that i like everything! i feel goofy wearing some of it but its a goofy game~


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 22, 2018)

I only like some of the accessories and maybe a few dresses but other than that, her fashion sense is hideous... Especially whatever is on display on the mannequins. I love the Gracie summer series furniture though!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2018)

I do not purchase any items from Gracie. I never found any appeal in her selection.


----------



## Valzed (Jun 23, 2018)

deuces said:


> her character is so funny and lovable to me!! shes really well designed
> i love the gracie series a lot actually it just looks like a basic room 0: besides that i like everything! i feel goofy wearing some of it but its a goofy game~



I love Gracie as a character also. I'm just not a fan of the Gracie style.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 24, 2018)

i like the gorgeous and princess set from gracie, every other set is pretty ugly imo. as for the clothing, the icecream and hot dog stuff is hideous. i do definitely like some of her clothes tho like the pink lace-up dress, or the white lacy skirt, pink tank, etc. I also like the shoes she sells in the spring, but other than that I wear more clothes from the able sisters than from her. her stuff is stupidly expensive anyway lol


----------



## AlienLiaru (Jun 24, 2018)

I liked the princess set and some of the clothing. The Gracie set is ugly, and the other two are fine.


----------



## betta (Jun 24, 2018)

I like most of her furniture sets, except Gracie, those colors make me nauseous lmfao & i also like couple of her clothing items so yea she's not bad, I know she's a rude b but I usually don't read what she has to say LOL so it doesn't bother me


----------



## Pellie (Jun 23, 2019)

Some of her clothes as well as the Gracie series are nice. The rest is not so my taste and kinda meh.


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 23, 2019)

There were a few clothing items I really wanted to buy from her but other than that, I think her furniture is trash lol 
Plus I hate stuck up snooty people like her


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 24, 2019)

I love the Gorgeous Series and a few other pieces like the Princess Cage, but other than that I only like a handful of her clothing items and accessories.

I don't mind her as a character. It's nice to have some NPCs who are less friendly. But her fashion sense and style do not match my tastes for the most part.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 24, 2019)

Gracie has flavor. 
Some of her clothing items and furniture items/sets are definitely *NOT* it, but the really good ones are worth buying.
Her stuff can be overpriced though which is something I dislike.


----------



## Poppytea (Jun 24, 2019)

The Princess and Gorgeous series aren't half bad, and some of the wigs are also really nice  Although most of the time I don't really buy from Gracie because the items are always either too expensive, or just not nice to me..


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 24, 2019)

I haven't bought a lot of her stuff in the past just because it's very expensive for my usual budget; I really hope she's in the next game because I'm about to become the biggest hypebeast lol


----------



## Melodie (Jul 28, 2019)

I find the stuff Gracie offers overall quite okay, although I'm not such a big fan of the Gorgeous series as 
well as of those food themed shirts.


----------



## Ojo46 (Jul 28, 2019)

I loooooooove all her Gracie set stuff and the gorgeous set is nice. Her other stuff is meh (some cool things in the sweets set but I don?t like the princess set). 

Though generally my favorite clothes tend to be from the Able Sisters.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 28, 2019)

I like Gracie's stuff. I think it can look nice with the right themes and on the right character, but it isn't for everyone


----------



## Reckoner (Jul 30, 2019)

Not fond of them but I used the sweets set once.


----------



## sarahac (Jul 30, 2019)

honestly most of her stuff is pretty neat. some clothing is questionable and the gracie set was kind of a flop, but everything else is pretty sweet imo? gotta admit a lot of planning must've been put into designing them


----------



## TSquared (Jul 30, 2019)

I am absolutely in love with Gracie's clothing label! Her store offers *so* many cute wearables and honestly the hardest part about starting a new town is not immediately having it all available! I'm not as enthusiastic about her furniture items, but there are still some winners (I'm partial to the princess and sweets sets myself!).


----------



## Onyx (Jul 30, 2019)

There's a few clothing items I'm a fan of, some of them aren't that cute though. I love the princess and the gorgeous series though!


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 30, 2019)

totally hot! even though some of her clothes are very flashy, i still like them!


----------



## Beanz (Jul 30, 2019)

I love her sweets series and gorgeous series. I also like some of her clothing and hats.


----------

